# ice cleats



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

What is the best cleats ?

Last febuary I fell while wearing Yax Trax. End result elbow dislocated and 2 fractures, A couple months of Orthos and PT. Permanent damage, And significant financial loss. A second round is absolutely not an option, I get dirty looks from the wife at even a mention of ice fishing. 

I need something that is foolproof for glass smooth ice (common on Higgins lake) and extreme weather conditions. It was 10 deg, windy bare ice with drifting snow, slush from drilling froze on the steel.

So right now I am looking at these.......

Kahtoola micro spikes
























Grip x









stabil icers









Any comments on what is best, Other possibles. I need something that is comfortable and 100% effective. Not looking at price tags.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

are you looking for toe tip running type to run after tip ups?i have a set from i think i got at meijers one size fits all i could give you for free. i think i only paid a couple bucks for them like a $1.50 cause they were clearing them out. i remember offering them last year to people to for this exact reason. i ware a size 14 shoe and a size 13 ee width boot and they fit it no problem. any ways if you would like them i will ship em too you free too. i think i got 3-5 pairs of them if you need one just pm me. if i had a choice i would go for the Kahtoola micro spikes they seem like solid traction that not from experiences with them. any ways wish ya the best.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is a picture of them they also fit my winter hodgemens boots these are just my work boot for winter. i also got a pair of itaska's from gander there bigger then what's pictured for sure will fit them i got one on them right now just got to stretch it a couple time before putting them on.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, But I want toe and heel protection. My biggest concern is that there is zero chance of loading up/ slush sticking to them.


----------



## higginslaker (Feb 20, 2008)

I have tried many ice cleats. The Kahtoola micro spikes are the best I have tried.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Thanks for the offer, But I want toe and heel protection. My biggest concern is that there is zero chance of loading up/ slush sticking to them.



oh i hear ya i was just trying to help you out item's can get expensive this season. that why i offered cause i have them cheap the kind with a metal corner edge bent over. is most likely the best because it gives more gripping surface over the screw or button type cleat. plus less of a chance of clogging the cleat with ice. too bad these do not got the heel part i got it would have been nice helping some one out that needed them and knew they wanted them. any ways wish ya the best.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i fell twice last year. getting old i guess. i then bought the stabil icers.end of problem..i screwed mine to my icemans boots cause i was having trouble with the staps sliding.
the stabil icers are about 60 bucks but well worth it. my buddy bought some from HT that look almost the same for 20 bucks but all his studs kept falling out.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

higginslaker said:


> I have tried many ice cleats. The Kahtoola micro spikes are the best I have tried.


 Is that your go to cleat for the slick hard stuff we get on Higgins ? Have you ever had any problems with them loading up? 

Ice conditions are a little different here, local expierience means a lot. 

I am kind of concerned what it will do to the plastic floor in the shanty, but I can throw down a piece of plywood or something. 


Woody, thanks for the input on the stablicers, Strap problems would be a concern. I wear Muck arctic pro's, might be a little soft for screws.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Is that your go to cleat for the slick hard stuff we get on Higgins ? Have you ever had any problems with them loading up?
> 
> Ice conditions are a little different here, local expierience means a lot.
> 
> ...



the blue part sorry don't go up there for the ice fishing so can't say 


as for the red part try a shop mat the hard rubber kind. may save the shanty floor. you could pop rivet it to the floor with some big rivets. or even a sheet of ply wood but definitely use some thing! 


any ways best of luck.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

swaprat said:


> here is a picture of them they also fit my winter hodgemens boots these are just my work boot for winter. i also got a pair of itaska's from gander there bigger then what's pictured for sure will fit them i got one on them right now just got to stretch it a couple time before putting them on.


I have the grease heeled ass buster deluxe_ like those too_, except I have a few small diameter stainless screws in the tip of the heels -of the brands listed; the very best ones are the ones with the most "biting tips available', All of them though can and will all can get iced up - it's harder to coat the tips on the spike types.

Bottom line ya can't be racing around like a hot dog, and not expect to get a hard sharp krunchy knee or ass busstin' for free.
If I knew I would routinely coat my boots with 3/8"thickness of of ice, I sure would have some spike-a-roni heels on fer sure. I'm just careful with my cheap old setup.
Oh Yaa.....
I got body parts that don't work so good no more......so ya never know when you could go flyin' either.

ONE THING almost anybody CAN do is get some adjustable strap stuff, maybe some plastic or hardwood and make a heel, arch & toe "top cover" go the hardware and get some cheep0 dog chain & bolt up some Frankenstein looking chain drive master grips. The chain (as cheap as it is (just might end up) being the most expensive part of the price you'll pay to get them put up.
I remember about 20 years ago there was 16-18" of good spooky clear black ice _going FAST_ in misty 40-50 degree WX. Set your pop down and in 3 minutes there's a can shape ring cooked in the ice a half inch deep easy ! The wind could blow you standing, stiing on a sle d or bucket and I used several bungee cords, around my foot because they had cohesion, B/C they STUCK.
I vote for the spikes as well.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the micro spikes too. I love them. easy on/off, comfortable and never had an issue with slipping or loading up. Only been on Higgins twice since having them and never had an issue with loading up. Easily goes over my mickey mouse boots.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> What is the best cleats ?
> 
> Last febuary I fell while wearing Yax Trax. End result elbow dislocated and 2 fractures, A couple months of Orthos and PT. Permanent damage, And significant financial loss. A second round is absolutely not an option, I get dirty looks from the wife at even a mention of ice fishing.
> 
> ...



Go with the Micro Spike they are one of the best on the market and stand behind there product 100%. I do have a few pairs left in stock from last winter. We sold a ton of them for such a bad winter and everyone loved them. They will fit over a mickey boat also.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like micro spikes are the ticke.

SFW1960, good post.... It happens to the best of us, I am the type that carrys extra cleats just in case someone dont have them. In fact that day I made the neighbor I took out put a pair on........SH** happens to the good guy, I guess.:lol:


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Anything but the cheap HT ones, you either lose one or they'll break in a week

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## higginslaker (Feb 20, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Is that your go to cleat for the slick hard stuff we get on Higgins ? Have you ever had any problems with them loading up?
> 
> Ice conditions are a little different here, local expierience means a lot.
> 
> ...


I have never had the micro spikes load up with snow or ice. I wear them on the lake, plus around my property when it gets icey. They would do damage to your shanty floor to protect it . Maybe you could put something on your shanty floor. They are good quality, with great traction.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

if you were willing to donate a pair of pack boot just for ice fishing, put some stove pipe screws in the bottom of them and secure them with a dab of aquaseal. once i blew out a pair of 5 mill waders with 1200 grms of insulation, i cut them off like knee high boots and installed screws into the bottoms. one thing you have to worry about is walking indoors with them, either on hardwood floors(dents) or tile(super slippery). i've also got them in most of the hippers/waders that i own. they are almost as good as felts on rocks and don't collect the snow like felts. 
stove pipe screws are good, but the screws they make for ice racing dirt bikes are the best. they wear out much slower than stove pipe screws b/c they are titanium coated. 
BFTrout


----------

